# Shower base cracked around the plug hole...



## UncleNorm

Oh dear! Whilst away last weekend, AuntieSandra reported that a crack had appeared around the shower base plug hole in Our Coral. I'm disappointed, of course, but not surprised really as the shower drain area probably suffers the greatest level of footfall in the motorhome.

I guess I need to mend it, or have it mended. I've thought about cutting the drain area out, reinforcing it all and refitting with copious amounts of Sikaflex involved.

I've even thought of chopping out the whole shower base and building one in the style of StewArtona's which we did in his panel van conversion 18 months ago.

I'm certain the base can't be removed without removing the walls first and that is clearly a non-starter. 

I know lots of folk have had similar issues. Perhaps some of you would share the solution with me. 

Many thanks in anticipation. :wink:


----------



## rugbyken

hi had the same problem tried the copious amounts of silicone as temp repair didn't work for me but 2 poss solutions some one posted the following which i had to hand as i copied and pasted to a mate with the same problem, 



Hi all, 

Just a quick post to say how impressed I was with Bran Fibre (near Banbury). 

I had a showertray fibreglassed and gel coated. The previous owner of the van we have just purchased had performed probably one of the greatest 'bodge' jobs ever on a cracked shower (I won't go into detail but it involved tiling part of the tray Shocked 

Les at Bran Fibre did a superb job, starting on the Friday and ready for pickup on the saturday (Usually, he can complete a straightforward cracked tray in just over half a day and will pop you into town while you wait!). 

personally i had some of the heavy duty rubberised flooring fitted it made a superb job, stripped it all back to the ply base fitted some extra panels and gained almost double the foot area, you can get a h shaped fillet which you push under the side part and tuck the rubberised stuff under the leg of the h then use silicone, the same place that supplied the flooring also supplied quadrant to take the angle out of the corners at the base and coloured mastic for the joints, 
unfortunately that scource does not exist now but if you google Altro Mondopave flooring should get someone more local,


----------



## erneboy

I have had the same problem several times and again now. I find a good slap of Sikaflex around it makes a good temporary repair which lasts for many months before it needs doing again.

For a longer term fix I intend using these guys: http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

Alan.


----------



## artona

This always gets a good write up Norm link goes to ebay advert for captain tolley crack repair


----------



## hmh

Hi UncleNorm,
Unbelievable just how flimsy those shower trays are!
I seem to have fixed mine by means of a metal bracket screwed to the bulkhead in the locker beneath and supporting directly the shower outlet pipework so no (or very little) flex in the tray itself. Then mastic to cover the cracks.
It's worked for the past 12 months and more.
Good luck,
David.


----------

